# Weird tip amount



## thatcrazydriver (Oct 17, 2016)

I had a $4.96 tip show up in Lyft from a ride last night. It didn't match up with the ride amount to make it an even amount in any way, and I've never seen an uneven tip amount before. Anyone else ever see that?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You think it didn't. But maybe you don't know what pax actually paid


----------

